

Militarist: Bunker-busing bombs vs "smart concrete" - babakian
http://www.economist.com/node/21548918

======
hereonbusiness
What kind of twisted journalism is this? It reads like a article about new
building materials to which they later attached some bullshit about
bunkerbusting to leech of the anti-iran fear mongering machine solely because
some of the scientists working on better concrete are from or in Iran.

We all should be glad that there are new building materials that could protect
us from US terror bombings in the future.

